# Convict/midas Hybrid? Update***03/08/2011



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

But it did. Pics coming soon and I plan to separate the fry so they at least survive. I am very interested in how these will turn out.

The convict is the male, and the midas is female.

Again, very interested in how these will turn out. I had no idea they would ever mate.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

cool, looking forward to pics


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Very cool for sure, post some pics of the pair if you have any


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

wow very interesting has this ever been done before? I look forward on seeing how they came out


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Funny that you asked for a pic of the pair, because I have never seen them together. The midas never lets the convict out from where he hides, and acts very aggressive towards him. I will try to save some fry as I am not sure they will survive in there once they start to grow.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

This is definitely be a bizarre cross!! Can't wait to see some pics of the little guys once they get some size


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Heres a little update... the fry are developing a little but are still at the tiny stage. I think a few will make it in the tank without my interference. I am still unsure of how they will look though. I tried to take some pictures but they all came out like crap so I will have to try again later.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Update: Fry keep growing and there are so many. My Midas doesn't seem to mind them yet, they are constantly swimming in a group right next to her. She even breaks down the jumbo pellets she is fed so they can eat. I still feed them flakes either way.

Here's my sad excuse of a video, I tried to capture them as best I could with my cell phone camera. For some reason the video is very dark so i'm sorry if they're hard to spot.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

How much to send 1 to michigan. I want 1 lol.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I'd just need you to cover the shipping, and if so, you got a deal.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Someone came into Dragon with a male midas and a con/midas cross.
I bought the 8in male to put in with my 12in Jardini.
The now 2in con/midas fry was cobalt blue and shaped like the midas, I'm sure its still there if anyone wants to check it out


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Here is an update on the fry, 01/10/2011
Biggest is about 2"


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

That would be a bad ass fish!! Send one my way!!! I'll def, 100% pay for shipping!


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Very cool thanks for the update


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Just a quick update as I found this pretty cool. Of all the fry (there are about 8?) only one shows no stripes. The color can clearly be seen in the photos I took. Really cool looking fish, I will separate this one for sure once it gets big enough. Beautiful

























also, click on the images to enlarge them. If you can't see, the color is almost canary yellow at times, with a redish tailfin

Lastly, I haven't cleaned my glass recently so excuse the dirty glass pics.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

Now that ones a keeper!! Thanks for updating!


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

looks awesome, but I bet they are going to be meaner than hell (which is also awesome).


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Cool you will have to get a good pic when you seperate it.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

WOW! Very sharp bro, lovin that one without the stripes.


----------

